# Brought home my first Honda 2 stage tonight... A very clean HS55



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

A few days ago, I was nearly ready to pull the trigger on a 3yo HS724 for $900.00
I had to think about it for a couple days since that was more than I had budgeted for a 2 stage blower.
Then just yesterday I had decided to purchase an HS622 for $500.00, but the seller contacted me this morning to say he just sold it.
I usually don't see any new posts after 6pm, but I checked tonight at 6:30 and this HS55 was posted an hour earlier and for the price he was asking, I figured I would already be far down the list of people who called about it.
To my amazement, I was the first. We chatted for a few minutes and then I headed out the door and was there in 30 minutes.

I have not checked the serial number yet, but production being from 1984 to 1989 makes it least 27 years old. 
You would not think so, seeing it in person and operating it.

Started 1st pull (no surprise there), idled low and smooth, throttle response is snappy, no smoke, and very quiet compared to a flat head.

Augers not seized, no apparent leaks anywhere, belts in good shape, no unusual noises or vibrations, auger/impeller engagement is nearly silent, drive engagement very smooth, shifter moves freely, the scraper bar is in good shape, and the rear mounted shoes are decent ...
...overall in excellent condition and always garaged.

One thing I'm not adept at is judging the condition of the tracks, so if anyone has comments, please post them.
I can take some more photos of them tomorrow if needed.
I've already downloaded a manual.
I'll changed fluids tomorrow and make sure the correct shear pins/bolts are installed. I'll also look into side mounted skids/shoes since my 40yo asphalt driveway in not exactly flat.

Bring on the snow !!!

*Onto the pics...*


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

looks super clean 
nice find!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That is one clean and lightly used blower......!
I love the fact that the lower edges of the auger housing sides look intact, you don't see that too often, even on the later HSXXX(X) that part is worn on most used snowblowers.
The tracks look in very good shape, very little wear. What you are looking for is cracks, if it does not have any crack or very small cracks you'll likely be good for another 27 years on those tracks as long as you keep it from the elements when stored ideally garaged (even better on a CC garage).

:blowerhug:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I checked the serial number, this a first generation machine made 1984-1985.
Looks pretty good for a 31-32 year old machine !

I don't see any obvious cracks in the tracks, so if there are any, they are very small.
Is there any product you can put on small cracks if I find any, that would slow the spread of the cracks ?
Roofing tar or some other product that seals/repairs those cracks ? I have no idea, that's why I'm asking. 
I'll check with the snowcat maintenance folks at some of the ski resorts nearby.

Also, the manual makes no mention of changing/checking the auger gearbox fluid/grease. Is this a sealed unit or is there a drain/fill plug on it that I'm not seeing ?

Finally, the prior owner had a gravel driveway prior to paving it and some parts of the back of the bucket is missing paint and the inside of the impeller housing is missing quite a bit of paint, but surprisingly no rust at all, just shiny metal.
I've used a product called CRC SP-400 (aerosol can) on some equipment in the past and it's very durable, sticks to painted and bare metal surfaces very well, and dries to a hard & dry waxy finish.
It dries to a dark amber color, but I'm so concerned how it looks at this point, just protection.
03282 -- SP-400™ Corrosion Inhibitor, 10 Wt Oz 
It might be just the thing to protect those surfaces as well as keeping snow/ice from sticking.

I might spray those areas and see how it performs this winter.
I have a lot of landscaping projects to finish before winter and any stripping/painting of the interior of the bucket/impeller housing will have to wait unitl next summer.

A better look at the sides of the bucket...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as I know there is no product to protect the tracks from getting worse if they are cracked, best advice I can give you is keep them clean and dry garage stored.
The information you need for the augers gearbox is on the Service Manual, do you have one? 
It should have a plug at the bottom of the case maybe? If so, that is the drain and fill plug. You drain the fluid, and then you place the blower on service position to refill it with a certain amount of fluid given on the manual.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe I have an HS80 Service Manual, I'll check later to see if I can find that info for you.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Super find there! I'm green with envy.:icon-hgtg:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I did find the info (it is for HS55K1 & HS80)
90W Gear Oil
0.2 liters (0.21US qt).


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I did find the info (it is for HS55K1 & HS80)
> 90W Gear Oil
> 0.2 liters (0.21US qt).


Thank you ! :rock:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

There is a sub-transmission on track drive models, and it is filled with SAE 10W-30 engine oil (0.14 liter, 0.15 US quart)


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> There is a sub-transmission on track drive models, and it is filled with SAE 10W-30 engine oil (0.14 liter, 0.15 US quart)


Thanks Robert !

I'll look into that as well.

I'll look into purchasing a shop manual
Is there any appreciable difference between the HS55 and HS55K1 versions of the manual ?
Also, any problem using full synthetic oil for the sub transmission or is dino oil called for ?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

very nice purchase. Good luck with it.


----------

